# (ID) Gypsy Oak's White Knight MH BLM yellow factored



## Gypsyoak (Mar 28, 2010)

Gypsy Oak's White Knight MH QAA is a beautiful black Labrador. He is EIC and CNM clear and OFA Excellent hips. He has an amazing pedigree stacked with National Field Champions/Hall of Fame dogs. He has beautiful conformation, and is 75 lbs. He is tall, and EXTREMELY well put together. He Master Titled with 6 straight passes, had 7 Derby points and has several Qualifying finishes included 3 third places, and is still running! He is an amazing duck/goose hunter with too many retrieves to count, and a very talented upland hunter as well. Great all around sire. He is a "happy go lucky" dog with a great disposition. You can't go wrong with this sire! We currently have 2 of his offspring in training and know first hand how nice his puppy's are. Please call for more information or to see his pedigree. You can also see more on our Facebook under Gypsy Oak Retrievers.


----------

